# My Vz fights till the end with my older dog



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a 9 yrs old female Tennessee Treeing dog "Harley" (**** Dog), my male Vz "Bo" is 2 I just had him Neutered, everyone including his Vet said that he would be calmer & for health reasons, So I agreed & did it... Bo Now fights with my girl Harley, he cannot stand card or other people not ever the nice mailman.... it has gotten to the point that harley put a Gash on his ribs & perforated his right ear.... Don't know what he Heck is going on???? Territorial? anyone Help!!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Might need more information here.

Neutering won't make a Vizsla calm, they are a very active breed with lots of energy that has nothing to do with testosterone. So removing the source of the testosterone wouldn't change the energy level. In more aggressive males ( a rarity in Vizsladom), neutering might help, as aggressiveness is often correlated with testosterone levels, but behavioral training is usually most effective, regardless of neutering.

At the very least, you should keep the 2 of them separate until you figure this out. And look into a professional trainer, when things get that aggressive, you often need a pro.

I'd be interested in the circumstances of their fighting. Is it a particular time of the day or before or after some activity? Is it around food or meal time? Do they do it more around one person than another? And how is this different than before?

Lastly, is Harley physically OK? Dogs who don't feel well often get grouchy (just like humans) and they have less patience and are therefore more likely to become aggressive.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Harley is a very good and healthy female, the aggression is random, NOT at meals time, or any particular scene. for example Bo was laying in my lap while watching TV, Harley enters the living room aprox 30 feet away makes her way to the love seat & BO starts shaking, trembling and growling. He was so mad that she was 15 feet away from him and not even paying attention to me or him.... 
I act very softly and make him look at me and calm him down... Harley already bit his ear while trying to defend herself... Bo has no chance against Harley so why is he being agressive with her? they are both equally Loved & given treats & liberty while playing outside ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try to start writing down when it happens. It may not be as random as you think it is.
He may have been growling as a warning to her. I'm laying on moms lap, and don't even think of coming over here, and horning in on the attention I'm getting. 
Some dogs can be very jealous, and will start fights with any dog they believe is competition of their owners affection. 

Just wondering what problems you had with him, that you believed neutering would fix?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Jallen, you know, its interesting, b/c the aggression doesn't seem to be random...at least in this case, Bo reacts when Harley enters the room, he seems to think she's a threat..... Bo seems to be the victim here, even if he's the one who's growling, let's consider the possibility that his behavior is a defensive reaction to anxiety or feeling threatened, be that threat real or imagined. 

Let's do two things: First, obviously when he growls when Harley enters the room, you should calmly and firmly say "No". If that doesn't work, I'd put him in his crate with a new piece of raw hide and let him chill for a while.

Second, let's get more data about the things that set him off, including the events just immediately before he reacts. This means looking at his behavior not so much as aggressive, but defensive. Try to look at these situations and behaviors as defensive and see if you can't discover what's setting them off, what could be disturbing to Bo.


----------

